# St. Joe Bay - water depth



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking about heading over there w/ the kids this weekend to try some scalloping for the first time. I've got a 22ft pathfinder, will I be able to navigate the bay with it safely or will I be running my trolling motor battery dead


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a channel in the bay but I sure could never stay in it.

It's shallow. Last time I went (several years ago) I was in a 13' Boston Whaler and ending up dragging it across several sand bars.

You really need a small boat to navigate around that bay.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

You will be fine in the channel, but the pathfinder will be pushing it in the places you need to go. My suggestion would be to go anyway and be very careful with the tides. Just expect to not get into the real skinny water and please be careful from cutting the sea grass with your prop. Also - have fun!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments... looks like a very early AM high on Sat/Sun so we'll get out there early and get off the water while it's still up...


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

At low tide it does get pretty shallow or should I say no water so watch the low tides. The Pathfinder should have no problem. I didn't pay attention to my electronics & had to push a 15 Whaler about 150 yards which was no fun . Going next month & itching at the bit to catch some fish & scallops


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to West Marine and get a chart and study it before you go. If you follow the channels like mentioned before, you will be OK. It can be tricky, so stay alert.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Dagwood (7/17/2009)*Go to West Marine and get a chart and study it before you go. If you follow the channels like mentioned before, you will be OK. It can be tricky, so stay alert.


Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

FYI just so you guys know... I'm in Panama City - family deal. If I were in town I'd be at the clean-up - honestly I'd rather be at the clean-up :banghead


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

You should be fine in anything near the point on the Cape. The flats in that area run 2-4ft and are similar to our beaches. However as you go East and further into the "flats" it will get skinny and in a hurry. If you want some decent sized fish you need to be shallow. If you are just looking for scallops go where "all of the other boats are", then work the area outside of them. Patchy grass with sand holes are best. Good luck. Also, just in case you didnt know; shuck them on the boat, as you collect them, you end up with more!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Took my 22 WA Wellcraft loaded down with six of us last year and did just fine. Launch out of the state park and ran apporx 12 mile to the east ending up just to the east of blacks island...tilt motor up not to plow the grass beds and weara good pair of polarize sun glasses...maybe I just caught the tides right but we enjoyedthree daysfrom 0800 - 17:00 / 5pm with no problems...never once beach the deep V..was very careful around the bars but that's where you want to be for scallops...good luck...we're going back next month with the Wellcraft again and hopefully with same results.

Jimmy


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

All the ones before me gives you some sound advice, print out the tide table or pick one up when you get there, in the flats, low tide is very little water, just know when to move on.


----------

